# Other People's Reactions



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I get a kick out of how other folks react when they find out that I ride mountain bikes.

A new guy at the LBS got wide eyed when he found out I ride a Stumpjumper FSR, he probably thought I was there to buy a new set of handlebar streamers for my granddaughter's sidewalk bike.

Non bike people are even more surprised.
They must think we all do back flips and jump off cliffs.

For me it's all about a peaceful, if spirited, ride. I like to be out in the woods, usually alone, and just groove on nature. 

I'm so glad that I (we) can ride these bikes at this stage of life, and hopefully continue to do so for a long time to come. It's part of my plan. I'll bet it's part of your plan too.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Non bike people are even more surprised.
> They must think we all do back flips and jump off cliffs.


I thought we all still did that.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

In my case I! was surprised so many guys our age group being so into the sport. I see more guys my age on the trails than I see youngsters (Probably the trails I use) but I think is f**n awesome! and it motivates me even more. 

I do get the "really?... you do that?...as going up a mountain? LOL but after the surprised reaction, there is always a positive comment afterwards.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Inline wheelchairing™ 4 lyfe! Are we "outdoorsy" and "extreme" yet?


----------



## markm62 (Dec 2, 2013)

One of my favorite things when encountering other trail riders is to stop & chat and TAKE OFF MY HELMET TO REVEAL I'M AN OLD GUY!

Bwahahahaha!

This is best if I just beat them up a gnarly steep hill or whatever.

Reactions range from "holy sh*t you're old!" to "awesome dude let's get together and ride." 

50 is the new 30.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah, but not always on purpose!



tiretracks said:


> I thought we all still did that.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

People that don't ride don't really know what we do in the woods. Some think it's red bull stuff all the time, and others imagine a nice wide graded dirt road that isn't too steep. Funny. I had some co-workers ask me recently if I sweated very much on my rides. HAHAHA. Ya, maybe a little...


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Brisk Eddie said:


> I get a kick out of how other folks react when they find out that I ride mountain bikes.
> 
> A new guy at the LBS got wide eyed when he found out I ride a Stumpjumper FSR, he probably thought I was there to buy a new set of handlebar streamers for my granddaughter's sidewalk bike.
> 
> ...


 I know right (50+ and 300ish#) when Im outa town I usually hit an LBS to find the local trails most of the time they point me toward the the bike paths until I show them my home made threefoot wheeled mountain bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm 70 and still do 24 hour races on a rigid singlespeed including last year's 24 hour Solo World Champs. I'll fit gears and suspension when I'm old and frail. 

It surprises me that people think it's unusual. I suspect we're supposed to be on 2 sticks or a walker by now...

But on a serious note, at this age we're just one medical problem away from having to stop.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I'm 70 and still do 24 hour races on a rigid singlespeed including last year's 24 hour Solo World Champs.


#respect


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

arphaxhad said:


> #respect


No kidding! that's awesome!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

todwil said:


> I know right (50+ and 300ish#) when Im outa town I usually hit an LBS to find the local trails most of the time they point me toward the the bike paths until I show them my home made threefoot wheeled mountain bike.


Hey Todwil, that would be legend to see the jaw drop. What would happen if you walked into the LBS with a fake rolled style moustache, steampunk googles and wearing a leather jacket.....

When I am in social company, and the conversation spins around to physical activity, and a walk around the block is seen as 'cool', mention of riding up some 4WD track somewhere out the back of beyond on a bike for a couple of hours seems to get many and varied responses. Worth the price of admission....

Eric


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Velobike said:


> .....But on a serious note, at this age we're just one medical problem away from having to stop.


I'm 62 and making my medical comeback after several years off and 30 extra pounds on. After two months 15# gone and 15# to go. On your left.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Velobike said:


> But on a serious note, at this age we're just one medical problem away from having to stop.


Enjoy every ride like it'll be your last.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

arphaxhad said:


> #respect


I am in no way fast, it's just I subscribe to the keep going until you drop mantra...


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ladmo said:


> People that don't ride don't really know what we do in the woods. Some think it's red bull stuff all the time, and others imagine a nice wide graded dirt road that isn't too steep. Funny. I had some co-workers ask me recently if I sweated very much on my rides. HAHAHA. Ya, maybe a little...


^^This^^
I don't even try to explain anymore. I just scroll through the highlights of about 3 hours of video on my phone and that ends all the incorrect assumptions.
Usually get some wide eyed 'WTF are you thinking?' commentary.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Barman1 said:


> ^^This^^
> I don't even try to explain anymore. I just scroll through the highlights of about 3 hours of video on my phone and that ends all the incorrect assumptions.
> Usually get some wide eyed 'WTF are you thinking?' commentary.


Yeah, its funny how you explain climbing up some iconic hill that even as young people they would never contemplate, and you at an 'old' age did it for preparation to some big event and did 3 climbs to build up your fitness...

Eric


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

" You rode you bike how far?" For how long? In the winter? Better than some stinky gym.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Velobike said:


> I am in no way fast, it's just I subscribe to the keep going until you drop mantra...


Bingo...I'm not competing with Strava time...I'm competing with myself and just wanting to make the damn climb feeling good about myself.
Then I use my weight assisted speed on the way down..... zoom zoom.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

I get the comment all of the time at work, "You sure do hurt yourself a lot bike riding. Maybe you should find something safer to do." or "You don't seem very good at riding a bike. Maybe you should try something easier."

Then I tell them how many miles a year I ride, how many days a week I ride, etc..and ask them if they still think I crash that much. Most of them only ride a bike once or twice a year, around the neighborhood, and consider it exercise.

My favorite was taking two thirty somethings out to a local trail. They took off sprinting and then promptly went careening into the bushes. After 5 miles of relatively flat trails they were exhausted and ready to go home. When I told them a) I was slowing down for them most of the time and b)we were only half way through..the look in their eyes was priceless

They are now hooked. They keep asking me when I can get back up and riding, so I can take them to more trails.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Not part of the 50+ club yet (next August), but can totally relate to all of your comments. My friends and I story started 30 years ago when we walked into a local bike shop, not to look at bikes but to buy snowboards. After that first of boarding we found we needed something to keep the stoke up during the summers, so we all purchased our first Mtn bikes (Shogun Prarie Breaker) and have been riding ever since, the last two years my son has become my riding partner, I have no chance of keeping up with that cardio machine on the hill climbs, but he can't keep up with the old mans years of bike english on the downhills. 

Over the last 30 years we've definitely heard the "when are you guys gonna grow up", followed by "that's so cool you guys are still into that" comments, but when I look back at all of the memories we have of tearing down some single tracks or ripping up some untouched knee deep powder, I'd NEVER trade those memories for anything. I've been saying years that when I throw my leg over the frame or buckle into my bindings, you'll see a man go from 49 to 15 years old within a couple seconds.

You don't stop riding cause you're getting old, you're getting old cause you stopped riding


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, you win!


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, but I totally get stoked reading other people's stories, we're all just one big family that can relate. Surfers have always talked about being in that zen moment, I know I've expierenced that zen moment 100's of times biking and boarding.

I need to bottle that **** ? $$$


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Last week my friend and I (he's 52 and I'm 60) rode with a 17 y.o. kid we had met on at the trail head a couple of weeks earlier. The kid saw me in the parking lot when we got there and he remembered me and asked if I remembered him which I did. (I remember that he liked the jersey I wear). So we all rode a trail together.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Unlike many people here, I haven't been riding for years, in fact I started a year ago May when I turned 50. I'm hooked and I've taken my share of spills (the learning curve is a little unforgiving sometimes). My family, co-workers and friends will say that yes they ride bikes, and like it, but don't understand how I get so scuffed up. Then the explanations start, quickly followed by the disbelief. My wife, bless her heart, is pretty skeptical about the whole thing, but I own three bikes now all with her blessing. I thought the dream might end in August when I came down with Lyme disease. She started making serious noise about me stopping, but has since asked me if I'll be getting a fat bike in the spring......love that woman!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

todwil said:


> I know right (50+ and 300ish#) when Im outa town I usually hit an LBS to find the local trails most of the time they point me toward the the bike paths until I show them my home made threefoot wheeled mountain bike.


How about a pic of your 36er?


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Brisk Eddie said:


> ....it's all about a peaceful, if spirited, ride. I like to be out in the woods, usually alone, and just groove on nature. .....


Very well said. Connecting with nature is such an important part of it, hard to explain to people that are used to working out in a gym.

I listen to some great music but can sometimes go 30 minutes before realizing it's not on. Mountain biking definitely forces you to be in the moment, free of unnecessary thoughts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Where I live no one is surprised as people of all ages ride. In fact I would say the average age of roadies is over forty. The off-road set is younger but still quite a few older guys, many of them new riders. 

You never really grow old anyway, just get slower.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

We have a pretty hard trail near me and if you aren't used to it can kick your a$$. I usually go out there on the weekends and almost always about 1/2 way through find a couple of young guys on the side of the trail, I always stop and make sure they are okay. It goes something like this...."you okay?". "yeah, MAN this trail is tough. HOW much further is it??". When I tell them they are only 1/2 way the look on there face is priceless. Most times I direct them back to a fire road and the parking lot.

Most people I tell I mountain bike have ZERO idea of what it even is. The wife just accepts the bumps and bruises and my 13 year old son just thinks it's cool. I am hoping some day he gets an interest in it so we can go riding together.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Around here, the DC metro area, which includes Northern VA and Maryland, there are alot of us old coots (I am almost 53) on the trails so not much reaction from actual riders on the trail as far as age goes. 

I have just recently gotten back into biking after an 8 year hiatus due to medical reasons. I do find other riders' reaction to my bikes to be interesting. I guess most have not seen a red custom voodoo wanga hardtail that still has v-brakes (gasp) or a 2007 orange yeti 575 with the "old" style frame (gasp II).


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

52 here and sorry I didn't start sooner. Leave it to my 15 year old son to get me into it (the 18 year old son has no interest). Although 52, I probably am in better shape than many younger. I used to compete in natural body building in my early 20's, was a certified personal trainer, have exercised/weight lifted since high school and continue to train 6 days a week. Did P90X for 7 years and have been doing Body Beast for the last 6 months. Being fit is my lifestyle and career (Doctor of Chiropractic). I took my son and 2 of his friends riding last week (first time for the 2 friends). During the ride, one of them said, "Mr. XXXXXX, how are you able to do this?" He couldn't keep up and both kids fell asleep on the way back. My son and I chuckled.

I made a promise to myself before I had kids that I wanted to be the type of father that my kid's friends would say, "That is your dad?" Always wanted to be "young" with my kids. I could never imagine doing the things I do with my boys (mountain biking in summer/fall/spring, and skiing in the winter) with my father. Times were different. I cherish the ability to be able to share physical activities and a common interest with my sons. Hopefully, they will always have these awesome memories and do the same with their kids some day.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr Evil said:


> I wanted to be the type of father that my kid's friends would say, "That is your dad?"


My kid's friends say that as well..but I don't think they mean it in quite the same way ;0)


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

A young, out of shape hipster at work saw the scrapes on my forearm one day and said "aren't you a little old to be beating yourself up like that?"

I replied "aren't you a little young to be out of shape like that?"


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Same here in southern Israel, way more 40-50+ riders than young snot-nosed brats.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

pliebenberg said:


> Enjoy every ride like it'll be your last.


Words of wisdom, and I follow them to a tee, after coming back from cancer. my 1st ride back was unremarkable, but had me in tears of joy.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I get called "sir," a lot more these last couple of years, on the trail and at the trail head. I don't mind, really--it's kinda funny.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

53 here. The best reaction is where I'm on a particularly hard climb and see a young guy ahead of me. I'll turn myself inside out to pass him and as I go by try not to appear at all winded and exchange pleasantries as I go by. You can see their shoulders slump in defeat when they realize a middle aged guy on a one speed hardtail just passed them.

This past Friday, I convinced my 25 year-old son to go on a ride with me. He did really well, for not having been on a bike in 5-ish years. It was obvious it would only take a few rides for him to totally kick my ass though.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually in my area I see a lot of riders my age (~52) or older, so I fit right in. When I started riding in my 40’s I noticed how many 60ish guys I would see, and that motivated me to get more into riding. I figured it was a hobby that I could do for a long time. I can’t wait to have grandkids to ride with.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I tell people about my last trip to Kingdom Trails. Saturday saw 26 miles and 2,600 feet of climbing. Plus riding Friday and Sunday. I just tell them it's good cardio. And I wasn't with the fast group.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not quite in the 50+ club (all too soon though) and even more than getting a kick out of the reaction people have to me riding at this age, I get even more of a kick out of it when they meet my father, who rides regularly and builds trail even more often at 72.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

As others have indicated, I'm not sure many people can relate to what mountain biking really is. They can only relate in terms of what they did on a bike as a kid, or maybe riding to the store on their hybrid. 

I just got back from Moab, where my two buddies and I rode Mag 7, The Whole Enchilada and Captain Ahab at Amasa Back over three successive days. When friends have seen the pictures and videos of our rides, they're quite surprised that we were able to ride those kinds of trails at our age. I just laugh. 

Gotta plan another trip...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Try being a 50+ female out there on a mtb.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

formica said:


> Try being a 50+ female out there on a mtb.


I bet. Especially with bumps and bruises that you wear like a badge of honor.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

formica said:


> Try being a 50+ female out there on a mtb.


I would think you get tons of compliments out on the trails!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

formica said:


> Try being a 50+ female out there on a mtb.


I've had my ass kicked by a number of you.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I must be in the minority. I never bring to attention my age when I am riding. I just ride. It's not a badge of honor to me.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was recently badly injured in a dh crash. When I returned to work 6 weeks later, my staff warmly greeted me back. Knowing that I was injured while riding dh, they asked if I was going to "give up mountain biking and take up road cycling" I laughed and asked if they made that suggestion because they thought road cycling was safer than mountain biking. And one of the staff nurses replied "Oh ya, mountain biking is way more dangerous, that's why people in their 40's ride road bikes " I laughed and thanked them for shaving 15 years off my age and took it as a huge compliment :thumbsup: 
They know the boss is a badass


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> I was recently badly injured in a dh crash. When I returned to work 6 weeks later, my staff warmly greeted me back. Knowing that I was injured while riding dh, they asked if I was going to "give up mountain biking and take up road cycling" I laughed and asked if they made that suggestion because they thought road cycling was safer than mountain biking. And one of the staff nurses replied "Oh ya, mountain biking is way more dangerous, that's why people in their 40's ride road bikes " I laughed and thanked them for shaving 15 years off my age and took it as a huge compliment :thumbsup:
> They know the boss is a badass


Atta Girl!
:thumbsup:


----------

